# So Is Depression a "Genetically Inherited" Condition



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats probably not the best way to put it - but I'm interested (and concerned) - my paternal grandfather suffered from manic depression and committed suicide when he was 40, my father has certainly battled with depression - particularly as a student up at Cambridge in the 1940's and of course I suffer from depression too.Paul has depression in his family - his half-cousin is a manic depressive and their son committed suicide 5 years' ago (oh dear we are a cheery bunch - sorry, have to have black humour if you suffer/have suffered).I've been very well for over a year now - but of course it does concern me - particularly with my children, and particularly with Clare who is quite "finely tuned" - if I can put it that way.Anyone else had experiences they would be prepared to share??Sue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

From what I know it does tend to run in families. I feel for you. I worry about it too. Jacinta (the youngest of the twins) is one of those "delicate" souls who feels things emotionally and is upset at the drop of a hat. Depression runs in my husbands family very heavily, his Mum and Uncle (her brother) both have it as did other members of the family before them. Then I have it, although my doctor says it's circumstancial (sp?) but I don't know sometimes. But yes, my MIL was told by her doctors that it is something that can run in a family where there is a strong history of it.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Sue --I'm so sorry that both you and your husband's family have suffered from depression...I don't know that much about it, but I happened to have come across these when I was surfing online the other day:Genetic link to depression:http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6692256/http://health.dailynewscentral.com/content/view/723/63Genetic treatment for depression:http://psychcentral.com/news/2006/08/23/ge...-of-depression/The latest I found for treating treatment-resistant depression:http://www.genengnews.com/news/bnitem.aspx...674963&taxid=34I don't know how trustworthy these sources are, though... Hope they could be of some use... {{{ HUGS to you }}}


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the risk for having depression is higher if you have family members than are also depressed. It isn't purely genetic (like some diseases where if you have the gene you have the disease). It is more like heart disease where the small differences in genetic make up that varies from person to person makes you more or less likely to get that problem. Genes aren't the only factor, but from what I understand they do play a role.K.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone and especially you Cherrie for those links. I'm very lucky cos I responded very well to anti-depressants though it did take some finding to find one that suited and didn't have horrendous adverse side-effects but I do feel desperate for those poor souls (and I think there is a significant proportion) for whom nothing seems to work. There was a lady in the psychiatric unit who has having to have electric shock therapy - she'd tried absolutely every anti-depressant and was in an endless cycle of self-harm and re-admission - horrendous.Thanks again everyone.Sue


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Sue;I think it's always a good idea to just "observe" our kids when there is a history of mental illness in the families. We have bi-polar in our family, on both sides, that goes way back. Depression, anxiety disorders, etc. There is definitely a hereditary factor there, and like Kathleen said, genes do play a role (maybe that's the same thing) For example, if you took my family unit, mom/dad/6 kids - one committed suicide-severe depression/bi-polar, one who is very cyclic now, depression that I have experienced, my brother- a tendency toward depression, although he would never admit that. My father - seriously needs medication. Classic manic-depressive. So, 4 out of the 6 kids, plus the father.In my immediate famly - my periods of depression, my daughter, Tara, bi-polar. My sister, who committed suicide, her daughter has anxiety, depression, some cyclic.My other sister, all of her kids have been/or are on antidepressants. Her youngest is bi-polar. My 3rd sister, no mental disorders, her kids, no disorders.My brother, his daughter struggles with depression.It's very interesting to look at it all and how it goes down the line and misses some and gets the others. My 2nd brother missed the boat of depression, but he's an addict. My dad, recovering alcoholic, me, recovering addict. Phew! When you put it all down on "paper" that's alot, isn't it?!!







The blessing of it all is that we can, in turn, help others through our own experiences. I guess there is a reason why we "inherit" things! And I don't mean Grandma's dining room furniture!







LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh bless Jan - life eh??Thanks though its interesting - it took my illness for my da to finally admit what had happened to Grandad Callow - we'd always been led to believe he'd died of Malaria (they lived out in Egypt) - took my dad 43 years' to tell me what really happened. He (Grandad) was 40, my dad 17 and over at boarding school in England. Tears families to bits doesn't it.I feel quite relieved - I had to go and see the family doctor yesterday to discuss "tapering off" from my 30mg mitrazapene but I said I wouldn't be doing anything until Jack's exams and his operation (a circumsision) in June are out of the way!!!Thanks for the inputSue xxx


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Sue;Why do you feel the need to taper? Is it just you want to see if by using less you can see if you can still feel good? Just be careful, love, because it can backfire. If you notice anything changing at all or your kids or hubby notice, please take heed and call you doc asap and get back on your reg. dose, ok??!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh listen hen - nowt to do with me - I assure you - I'm pretty peed off cos I feel I'm being bullied into reducing - but then again, I suppose, how will I ever know if I'm well with/without medication - I've insisted that, for now, I stay on 30mg - after all, apart from weight-gain (and yeah I know I've had a moan but I'm sure there are other ways of dealing with this and I can live with being overweight!!!) - I've no adverse side-effects.Jan - can I ask how long you've been on anti-depressants - do you think you'll be on them for ever/long term. Really, I don't mind if I am but there is this complete obsession with the GPs here that you are to come off medication ASAP.Sue


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it can be due to nature and nuture. Maybe there is a genetic predisposition and if your parents or caregivers teach you a half empty philosophy of life it can't help I guess.My sister was saying how anxious and depressed she gets and we were wondering if there is a genetic component. My mother, grandmother, and paternal uncles have some mental issues all at varying levels.Same in husband's family. Mother has mild case, brother severe case, husband, moderate case.I can already see a tendency toward anxiety in my son. I try to encourage him to rethink his fear gently but who knows what will happen down the line?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

I see what you're saying but, thought it sounds strange (because he's certainly had bouts of depression as a younger man) my old man is actually a really nearly-full kind of fella - my mum is very reserved and withdrawn but I certainly wouldn't say she was pesimisstic - dunno - its a funny one isn't it.Sue


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Sue;I've been on them for 10 years now, and would not even consider going off them. There is the chemistry that is in our body that is very important to look at. Some of us have a chemistry imbalance and without the meds, that balance would go out of whack again. I guess the questions to ask yourself are: how do I feel now? How did I feel not being on the medication? Could I see for myself if I lowered the dose if I started slipping backwards? Scary stuff, Sue. Do not let anyone push you into doing anything that you don't think is right for you. And finances? They can't matter when it comes to this. It's the same as a diabetic; they don't have a choice about paying for their meds unless they have killer insurance. The other question is "do you occasionally have anxiety? how well do you deal with that being on the meds? What do you think it would be like off them? All I can tell you is this is your decision to make, but I want to help you any way I can, so if you have more questions, fire them away sweets! My sister plays around with her meds; goes off them for a while, does all right, then she gets "nuts" pardon the expression, and has to go on them again or on something different. Here's another factor - have you always had a small amount of depression in your growing up years that you can look back upon now? There is situational depression, and then there is chemical depression, and sometimes the two run in together. But, if you see something wasn't quite right when you were growing up, you may need the added boost of the anti's. You can always reduce it for a while and see how it goes. I would strongly suggest you just don't have him taper you off them altogether. I think people pay in the long run from doing that vs. cutting back the dose for several months and see what happens from there. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you, Sue. I don't know everything, not even close, but I still won't stop trying to help. promise!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks babes - I knew you'd have a wealth of good advice - personally, if I'm honest - I'd say yeah - I'm probably like a diabetic - I honestly think I am a Chronic Depressive - if I can put it like that so no of course I don't want to try and come off them no, not really - I think perhaps if I was in my 20's, single with no kids - yeah perhaps but as you hit middle age with a growing, busy family life - whats the most important factor - being well on a day to day basis for yourself and for those that you love - and frankly, whatever that takes to maintain - I want it!!! Perhaps that makes me a "drug addict" - well perhaps I am but if I feel this well and happy being one - then I'll remain a drug addict (as I've been called elsewhere) for the rest of me natural thank you very much.I've been pretty robust in my defence about staying on them - I think the GP partly hears my point of view and for the time being, is leaving me alone - we'll see - but of course I'll stay closely in touch with you too Jannie cos I really do value what you have to say.God blessSue xxxx


----------



## sathyan (Feb 14, 2009)

usually the inheritance probability of this depressive one is more but it will not be an influensive factor as the urban living and the environmental factors comes in to the picture in case of the genetic inheritance .so we have to be patience and in a calm environment to get rid of this mentally depressive dis order.----sathyanManic Depression News and Discussion Forum


----------

